# Brown Malt Vs Amber Malt



## RobB (15/1/08)

Hi all. Its time to go malt shopping and I was wondering what are the differences and similarities between brown malt and amber malt? Apart from colour, obviously

Both are dry-kilned and described as giving a dry, biscuity flavour, but the specs for amber malt urge caution in its use. I would have thought the darker brown malt would require more caution? Apart from that dry, biscuity flavour, what can I expect from these two?

Ill inevitably use each of these in my brewing journey, but any tips could save me from a bad batch along the way.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/1/08)

Malty Cultural said:


> Hi all. Its time to go malt shopping and I was wondering what are the differences and similarities between brown malt and amber malt? Apart from colour, obviously
> 
> Both are dry-kilned and described as giving a dry, biscuity flavour, but the specs for amber malt urge caution in its use. I would have thought the darker brown malt would require more caution? Apart from that dry, biscuity flavour, what can I expect from these two?
> 
> ...


----------



## dr K (15/1/08)

I think you will find that Amber Malt is a lightly roasted malt, say extremely light chocolate whereas Biscuit malt is made is made in a similar way to crystal malt except it is not so caramelised but more roasted (that is is its made from green malt).
These are only adjunct malts so I would not get my knickers too much in a knot unless you were planning to brew some authentic old styles and willing to do the research.

K


----------



## Kai (15/1/08)

Yes, I too will agree on the similarities. Both ought to be used sparingly.


----------



## rich_lamb (15/1/08)

I must admit I've been asking similar questions about these two recently, for use in English brown ales and Milds. Bear in mind that some malt varieties have different names depending on the source, ie. I believe Amber and Victory are pretty much similar.

I've done a bit of reading (generally ignoring the vendors specs though) - the best I've been able to determine is that these malts have similar dry, toasty characteristics but the brown is significantly more roasted. Like comparing medium toast to well done toast.

I've used the amber and have no complaints. It does depend on what you're after though, and I am trying to complement a sweeter malt flavour and avoid any roastiness so I'll be continuing with the Amber. Sorry to say I haven't used brown malt yet, though research suggests it's an old malt style which would be more at home in a traditional porter.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/1/08)

Used both a quite a bit. On their own and together in several Porters (where they're at their absolute best). Easiest way to describe the difference is Amber is biscuit/nutty. Brown is Coffee/Cedary.

Works for me.  

Edit: English and local Amber malts (no local brown malts) differ markedly. English is a little more assertive (but nicer to my tastes) and probably should be used a little more sparingly. Start at around 2-3% and add or subtract from there.

Warren -


----------



## RobB (16/1/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Easiest way to describe the difference is Amber is biscuit/nutty. Brown is Coffee/Cedary.



Thanks for that. I'm going to try the brown first. Coincidentally, it's going into your '3 shades' recipe after The Rook sang its praises at Pat's brew day.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/1/08)

Malty Cultural said:


> Thanks for that. I'm going to try the brown first. Coincidentally, it's going into your '3 shades' recipe after The Rook sang its praises at Pat's brew day.



Figures!! He was only doing that because his turned out better than mine. :lol: 

Enjoy. Its a nice recipe.

Warren -


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Figures!! He was only doing that because his turned out better than mine. :lol:
> 
> Enjoy. Its a nice recipe.
> 
> Warren -


I have just looked at recipe and it sounds good .But How did you determine what chared Cedar tastes like? :huh: I always wonder when descriptions like skunk and horse blanket get used as I have never had these smells around but can imagine what they may be like.I love the smell of fresh dressed cedar I will burn a bit next time and have a lick.
GB


----------

